
Linux 4.6: What's new and improved - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/whats-new-in-linux-4-6-release-improved-security/
======
codehusker
From a few days ago, grsecurity has a different opinion on the new security
work in the kernel, calling into question the implementation of both the new
write-only protection and KASLR from 3.14:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11698381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11698381)

Although GKH's pithy response on G+ hits at their incentives: "it's hard
watching your business model slip away, I feel bad :(﻿"
[https://plus.google.com/+gregkroahhartman/posts/2rM46nj9RsL](https://plus.google.com/+gregkroahhartman/posts/2rM46nj9RsL)

Separately, KernelNewbies is my go-to place for high(ish) level summaries of
kernel work across the entire kernel (not just headline features).
[http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_4.6](http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_4.6)

~~~
xorcist
The grsecurity post is technically correct .. but that's how Linux development
is always done. First lay the foundation, then fold over subsystems one at a
time in piecemeal increments.

Everytime grsecurity comes up someone asks why it is not in the main kernel
yet. The short answer is that the developers couldn't or didn't want to work
that way. Kes Cook is actually nibbling away at that work right now, doing the
thankless work of merging one part of grsecurity functionality, one piece at a
time. That the first commit isn't complete or even very useful is to be
expected.

~~~
agumonkey
That is a very very important piece of information that I didn't see (or
understand). Organic integration is going. Thanks to all them, be it the grsec
team or Mr Cook.

------
swingedseraph
Kernel security is good, and more kernel security is better. I'm still hoping
that Linux gets W^X (Write XOR eXecute) protection like some BSDs have - it
eliminates several classes of vulnerabilities at a single stroke.

------
asymmetric
Has anyone figured out why Linux devs seem to really dig Google+?

~~~
realusername
And also Google groups sadly... I hate this website so much...

------
aurelien
ah ah ah zdnet the pro windows that will now speak of the Linux kernel. I
think I will go to Hurd!

